# Costco is a devil!



## tecboy (Mar 19, 2015)

I heard Costco sells eneloop batteries.  I went to Costco looking for eneloop batteries.  I could not find these.  Instead, I bought 48 pack of regular batteries, and I have to figure out how I'm going use all 48 batteries.


----------



## limr (Mar 19, 2015)

Uh...why did you HAVE to buy 48 batteries instead of going somewhere else to buy either eneloop batteries or at least a smaller pack of regular batteries?

That ain't Costco's fault, son.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 19, 2015)

limr said:


> Uh...why did you HAVE to buy 48 batteries instead of going somewhere else to buy either eneloop batteries or at least a smaller pack of regular batteries?
> 
> That ain't Costco's fault, son.



I know.  The batteries are very cheap in Costco.  So tempting to buy a bundle.


----------



## limr (Mar 19, 2015)

tecboy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Uh...why did you HAVE to buy 48 batteries instead of going somewhere else to buy either eneloop batteries or at least a smaller pack of regular batteries?
> ...



It's true, I don't blame ya. I just like to kid


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2015)

Wouldn't it have been worth a phone call to see if they were in stock instead of driving there?

The thing about Costco, Sams Club and their ilk is they aren't really reliable when it comes to stocking stuff like that.  What you see in the store today will be gone next week, never to return.


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2015)

tecboy said:


> .. and I have to figure out how I'm going use all 48 batteries.


Shoot fire, son!  I use that many every 6 months or so.  What with flashlights, clocks, children's toys, my computer keyboards and mice, flash units, RF remotes, portable radios, and some miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Wouldn't it have been worth a phone call to see if they were in stock instead of driving there?
> 
> The thing about Costco, Sams Club and their ilk is they aren't really reliable when it comes to stocking stuff like that.  What you see in the store today will be gone next week, never to return.



Costco is nearby my house.  I don't mind to commute over there, just to get out of my house.  There are plenty of stuffs are very useful to buy.  It is amazing that Costco pretty much has everything.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 19, 2015)

Go back and buy a crapload more of those bulk packs and convert your car to electric.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2015)

One of the best lessons to learn is to never buy something that is not **exactly** what you need or want, or at least the very-closest possible alternate or substitute. It's a lesson I've been teaching my young son for several years now; if we go to a store looking for a product, and the store does not have _exactly what we want_, we do NOT buy "something, anything", just to satisfy some shopping impulse...*we leave* with the money we came in with. In the long run, in today's world of diminished retail inventory and just-in-time restocking, it's often a better idea to shop on-line and order a product off the world wide web, and then to make 100% sure the product is AT the store...before going to the store and picking up the merchandise.

Secondly...when shopping at retail for specialty products, it's not smart to expect to be able to find specialty products at warehouse discount stores, or grocery stores,etc..


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 19, 2015)

Guilty of doing this exact thing from time to time and it has rarely paid off to substitute with something else.A great lesson indeed.Having said that,I don't shop bulk,I don't need 55 gallons of laundry detergent.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2015)

I like the free samples and cheap beer.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 19, 2015)

Aww. I LOVE costco, so does my three year old. Every time we drive into town he shouts "do you hear that? Costco is calling us!" Hahaha. We can't figure out why he likes it so much, we don't usually let the kids eat the samples- so that can't be it.

At the moment though, I am a little sad with them! The day we FINALLY decided to buy the dumbell set, they were sold out all over and haven't restocked since. Then we bought a tv series, after checkout they immediately refunded us because they were again, out at all the costcos. Come to think about it, I haven't seen the eneloop batteries there lately!


----------



## Designer (Mar 20, 2015)

I just checked; the Eneloop batteries are available at Amazon.


----------



## waday (Mar 20, 2015)

We used to shop there all the time, but it was such a drain of money. We would buy things we didn't need, or products with ridiculous quantities. My wife and I didn't need 15,000 cotton swabs... Or 2 gallons of ketchup... Or 15 pounds of confectioners sugar. 

We'd go in thinking we would 'only' buy two or three items, and before we knew it, we had spent nearly $300.


----------



## Demllamas911 (Oct 26, 2015)

runnah said:


> I like the free samples and cheap beer.


Free samples for life


----------



## gsgary (Oct 27, 2015)

Derrel said:


> One of the best lessons to learn is to never buy something that is not **exactly** what you need or want, or at least the very-closest possible alternate or substitute. It's a lesson I've been teaching my young son for several years now; if we go to a store looking for a product, and the store does not have _exactly what we want_, we do NOT buy "something, anything", just to satisfy some shopping impulse...*we leave* with the money we came in with. In the long run, in today's world of diminished retail inventory and just-in-time restocking, it's often a better idea to shop on-line and order a product off the world wide web, and then to make 100% sure the product is AT the store...before going to the store and picking up the merchandise.
> 
> Secondly...when shopping at retail for specialty products, it's not smart to expect to be able to find specialty products at warehouse discount stores, or grocery stores,etc..


I try to buy only things that are made in Britain I don't mind paying more but I failed with my cameras cars and motorbikes


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 28, 2015)

When I go into Costco I just hook up an exhaust tube to my wallet. Sucks the money right out!

My closest Costco is about a 25 minute drive, so I don't get there as much as I might otherwise. I do have prints made there from time to time.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 23, 2015)

We went to Costco to sign up for a $55 membership and not buy anything. $350 later...


----------



## Buckster (Nov 23, 2015)

I wish there were a Costco close to me.  The nearest one is over 200 miles away.


----------



## waday (Nov 23, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> $350 later...


The exact reason we stopped our membership. We either bought things we didn't need or bought at volumes we didn't need.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh we didn't buy what we don't need. We just didn't realize we needed it yet.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 23, 2015)

Well you can always fill up the tank.  I found that high test gas there is cheaper than anything else around.  Of course, it might be gas made in China.


----------



## tecboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Costco is selling Nikon and canon.


----------



## photoboy2005 (Nov 24, 2015)

Costco is funny! Yesterday I got my aunt to pick me up a 32gb SD card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Packaging for days!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2015)

I never get out of Sam's Club less than $200. I buy laundry soap, paper plates, garbage bags, paper towels, TP, and cooking wraps. Personally, I think paper towels and plates are a waste of money but got to keep wife happy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Nov 24, 2015)

photoboy2005 said:


> Costco is funny! Yesterday I got my aunt to pick me up a 32gb SD card.
> 
> Packaging for days!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


They have to make everything big there, lest you miss it amongst all the other big things.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 24, 2015)

So did the 48 batteries get used? since this got started 8 months ago...  So who does the dishes and laundry at your house JC, hmmm? lol


----------

